# My addicted wife



## AniversaryFight (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi,

I put this threat on the other section but seemed to have no response and therefore I decided to put to this section -just for ladies.

My wife is pregnant and currently in 2nd trimester week 15.
We have always had great sex before pregnancy, during 1 trimester (except when she was too tired).
Generally we have been having great sex since we met (6-8 times a week).

But currently she has turned to become sweet sex adict (15-20 times a week -> about 3 times a day everyday). Whenever she sees me she is horny, all the time. I mean ALL THE TIME. Anytime she wants sex. When she is at work (a lawyer) she sends me sms just about sex at least 6 times a day especially during the meetings. When I get home immediately she grabs me to bed almost everyday before I even before I remove my jacket.
We have been having this kind of great sex always but this has got to be etreme.

Before we go to bed she can't sleep before having sex. When we wake up she cant leave me out of bed before sex.

I know the reason why women get more aroused during 2nd trimester but does it happen to all pregnant women this much?
Is there any woman out here who DID NOT experience any increase of arousal in 2nd trimester? Any one with different experience? How was your experience during 2nd trimester?

I am not complaining as we always have great communication so, basically it isn't a problem otherwise I would have talk to her and therefore I am more curious about other women experience during their pregnancy


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

WOW, mine was never THAT bad, she must be carrying alot of testosterone, is it a boy!?? I definitely had an increase while pregnant but nothing to that extreme, though I did experience that extreme when I hit midlife for a period of 8 full months, I feel I was addicted too. Loved it but it was a little bit of a curse cause my husbad could not keep up with me. 

I guess you'll get a break when the baby comes! I remember after each baby, the thing I missed the most was .....sex! We could never wait as long as the doc said to wait. Be careful, she will be REALLY fertile right after too, I have 2 boys born within a year . 

Hey, if it isn't a problem, enjoy it ! God bless you if you can do it up to 20 times a week, I would have killed for that - when I was feeling that way. I joked with my husband I could have taken on 3 men during that time.


----------



## AniversaryFight (Mar 7, 2011)

SimplyAmorous: We have not yet checked whether is a boy or not, we do not want to know. We expect for a suprise.

It isnt a problem, I have high testosterone and I am athletic as well. This christmas holiday was a sexy christmas, basically sex get tired and sleep,wake up, eat, relax have other fun to do, sex, sleep wake up, fun this to do.....except the day we gathered with our families for christmas dinner


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

take it while you can I see a change in your future when the baby arrives.


----------



## AniversaryFight (Mar 7, 2011)

chillymorn, by the way this is our second child. The first pregnancy was aspeak as well but not extreme as this time. It was probaby 11 times per week and after delivery we could not wait anymore after 1 month and a half, we went back quickly to 8 times a week
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

thats great.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Not when I was pregnant, but I am now. My drive kicked in full gear at 37. I email and say things to hubby daily, but I don't hound him 3 times a day. I would love to, but he's not that high of drive. We do manage around 6 days a week though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

I had very high drive during the second and early third trimester of one of my pregnancies, but not the other. I won't tell you which, since you don't want to know the sex of the baby! Almost as high as your wife, at least twice a day every day. I was so worried that it was abnormal that I asked my doctor, but she said it was completely normal. Enjoy it while you can. Once I got to about 30 weeks we didn't have sex again until I delivered because I was so uncomfortable.

During my other pregnancy I just had my pretty normal drive all the way through.


----------



## AniversaryFight (Mar 7, 2011)

l
iamAllIn you seems like you had almost similar situation like my wife in one of your pregnat. So it looks like it depend on sex of a baby. I talked to my wife at our first pregnant and we read that it was because of more flow of blood to the V....In your case looks same here, we got a girl at first pregnant and the rate was not as extreme as now, probably now is a boy 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AniversaryFight (Mar 7, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Not when I was pregnant, but I am now. My drive kicked in full gear at 37. I email and say things to hubby daily, but I don't hound him 3 times a day. I would love to, but he's not that high of drive. We do manage around 6 days a week though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


we have that rate since I met my wife, that is our normal rate 6-8 times a week when she is not pregnant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ryansdad (Dec 3, 2011)

My wife was the exact same way. Our sex life was almost the same during her first trimester and she was

Extremely tired a lot. During her second trimester, she was an animal and wore me out. But during her third 

Trimester, her hormones settled down, and it was back to normal again. I must add we did have a boy, and 

She was 38 when she delivered our son and her sex drive had surged about two years earlier at 36.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## R.J. (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow AnniversaryFight! I wanna be like your wife. I think I'm basically broken down there because of the lack of sex drive that I have. Then again I don't have any children and my marriage is shot to hell. 

However, I do hope that one day my future husband can discuss how energetic I am in the bedroom. Lol.


----------

